# Up In Smoke - Taste test



## Hillbilly1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wen't ta the up in smoke BBQ contest taday.

Lots a different types a smokers from big stumps units, huge units on trailers, Snp's, Drums, an horizontals, most of which looked ta be homemade units. I never seen a lang in the bunch!

Ate some Q, had a pulled pork sammie, was good, but weren't no better then mine an at 6 bucks I can sure make a better sammie! Had some spare ribs, again, a good rib, but needed ta cook longer, flavor was very good, 8 bucks fer 3 bones an a side a cowboy beans. Now, I can open a can an toss in some seasonin, but sure can't sell that to a customer!

The point I guess I'm tryin ta make is, we all do as well er better then these folks an they got trophies settin all over the place, some were Jack's champs an royal champs to. I know, ya can't afford ta sell comp quality stuff, but, it better be somethin that I can't get at the super store to!

Had a good day, seen lots a neat equipment an stole, er was inspired yeah that's it, with some good idears fer the concession trailer. Got to meet up with friends an even some family, warm day with a nice breeze an some good music playin ta boot! 
__________________


----------



## DJ (Jul 25, 2009)

All in all, sounds like a good day!
dj


----------

